# Rifle got scrubbed out



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Took a quick look this am, at Greenwood was not too bad, high and brownish but noticed some trees and logs missing. Huge slabs of ice way up in the woods. Hope some of the dead ash got hauled downstream. But will be more from upstream to replace it. With nice weather I will go exploring. Seems to be a different river every spring.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Not looking too bad, at least till the first gully washer. Cold, but snow in woods and swamps upstream from Greenwood rd. is going fast. Still massive slabs of ice piled in places.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

That is the view from the Grove Road or Pinnacle Bridge. Most, if not all, of the Canoe Campground Liveries were heavily damaged.

I should have said that was the view. Google up The Arenac Independent for many more pictures and reports.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

ridgewalker said:


> That is the view from the Grove Road or Pinnacle Bridge.



So...is it fishable?...are the suckers in? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

That looks like the roof of a truck.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

The Moffatt Bridge area is open and I suspect the Grove Road Bridge is too by now. There are usually some white suckers in after ice out but this is quite early this year. Fisherman should plan on fishing from the bank in this area because of the current for at least a week.

There were some vehicles damaged in Pinnacle Park and above. A number of outhouses also floated away! Canoes and a lot of other things went down river.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Now I know where all our ice and deadfalls are! We are clean up stream from the scout camp. I heard that Some campgrounds in Sterling are covered with a few feet of slab ice, one had a few acres of ice 3-4 feet deep. Like I said upstream is not too bad, not clean and green though. Quite a bit of drop from M55 to Greenwood, that stuff went by quick, lots of trees stripped of bark near the banks.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Sounds like some folks have been hit hard this year. Wow.


----------



## coastalbrooks (Jan 29, 2014)

Anyone been on the banks seeing any suckers yet?


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

coastalbrooks said:


> Anyone been on the banks seeing any suckers yet?


They normally don't push through Omer till April 1 give or take a week.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have never seen the Rifle River like that before.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

It was real wild! That is for sure. A fisherman might snag onto anything from in the lower section of the river right out into the lake.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> I have never seen the Rifle River like that before.


You know the old timers said the Rifle got it name because of the speed of log drives in spring. It was listed on very old maps as Grindstone river. Natives knew it as Misho-Wusk The Bridge at the Mills Rd. lower rapids area was taken out in 1919 from ice dams blowing out up stream.


----------



## FISH_4_TROUT (Aug 18, 2010)

I took advantage of the weather today and fished an upper stretch of the Rifle. No steelhead, but about 20 or so browns and 1 rainbow. A couple of the browns were probably close to keepers but today was just about getting out for the first time this year. The debris in the river wasn’t as bad as I thought it would be after seeing the pics in this post. Maybe it’s worse downstream.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

The upper has been cleaned up a bit, maybe less than 12 portages from Highbanks to Greenwood this summer. Water looked pretty good.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

FISH_4_TROUT said:


> I took advantage of the weather today and fished an upper stretch of the Rifle. No steelhead, but about 20 or so browns and 1 rainbow. A couple of the browns were probably close to keepers but today was just about getting out for the first time this year. The debris in the river wasn’t as bad as I thought it would be after seeing the pics in this post. Maybe it’s worse downstream.


The numbers and size of the browns have really declined since they let you keep them during the extended season. The river used to get lousy with lake runs, and that's why they opened it. Now those are mostly gone, it should go back to browns opening on the last Saturday in april. These fish winter over in certain types of water, and are super gullible. There used to be lots of really nice browns and some truly huge ones. Most of the quality fish have left on stringers...


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Mos


SJC said:


> The numbers and size of the browns have really declined since they let you keep them during the extended season. The river used to get lousy with lake runs, and that's why they opened it. Now those are mostly gone, it should go back to browns opening on the last Saturday in april. These fish winter over in certain types of water, and are super gullible. There used to be lots of really nice browns and some truly huge ones. Most of the quality fish have left on stringers...


Most of the Rifle is open year around, and has been for a long time. And is frozen over for most of the winter. Those fish summer over in certain types of small water also and are gullible there too. It is not a flies only, or catch and release only river. It is also stocked often enough.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

feedinggrounds said:


> Mos
> 
> Most of the Rifle is open year around, and has been for a long time. And is frozen over for most of the winter. Those fish summer over in certain types of small water also and are gullible there too. It is not a flies only, or catch and release only river. It is also stocked often enough.


Bottom line is that the quality and quantity of the browns in the Rifle is a shadow of what it used to be. It is a direct result of all the fish that are killed in the fall, winter and late spring. If you think the big browns are as easy during the traditional trout season, than either you have not done much trout fishing, or your idea of a quality brown is not the same as mine. We used to drag in oodles of browns on spawn after ice out that would make even the most experienced trout fisherman's knees knock if they were hooked in June. Sometimes 4-8 trophy browns out of the same hole. Try that in the summer. 

Who said anything about flies only or catch and release? I hate those regs. I have been fishing the Rifle for 30 some years and have wasted countless hours of my life on this river. I know the caliber of fish that this system is capable of and for the most part, they are gone.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

SJC said:


> Bottom line is that the quality and quantity of the browns in the Rifle is a shadow of what it used to be. It is a direct result of all the fish that are killed in the fall, winter and late spring. If you think the big browns are as easy during the traditional trout season, than either you have not done much trout fishing, or your idea of a quality brown is not the same as mine. We used to drag in oodles of browns on spawn after ice out that would make even the most experienced trout fisherman's knees knock if they were hooked in June. Sometimes 4-8 trophy browns out of the same hole. Try that in the summer.
> 
> Who said anything about flies only or catch and release? I hate those regs. I have been fishing the Rifle for 30 some years and have wasted countless hours of my life on this river. I know the caliber of fish that this system is capable of and for the most part, they are gone.


Cool, I have been in Skidway 55+ years now. I own frontage on the west shore at the pipeline. I have hunting camp there. I fish and float it often. I wouldn't bother fishing it, I would drive somewhere else.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

feedinggrounds said:


> Cool, I have been in Skidway 55+ years now. I own frontage on the west shore at the pipeline. I have hunting camp there. I fish and float it often. I wouldn't bother fishing it, I would drive somewhere else.


Not much of a drive for me. I have fished every inch from the park to the lake. I fished it a few times below you recently. Saw quite a few barely legal(?) browns go out on stringers. Not sure if they realize it's 15" during the extended season. One guy I talked to who only had one fish couldn't figure out where they all went. He said that after the river calmed down from the flood, he was getting his limit every trip. He figured that they must have went back to the lake. When I told them that they were probably all river browns that he caught and that the reason he quit catching was likely because they were caught off. The only reason browns were included in the extended season is because the river used to get a ton of LRBs and you couldn't keep them. Now that they are mostly gone, it should go back. 

If you have been fishing the Rifle for 55 years, surely you remember what the fishing used to be like. For sure, there's more problems with the system than over harvest during the extended season, but this one is easy to fix and I believe it would really improve the fishing. I have no problem with killing trout and I didn't reply to this thread to argue. I just would love to see this river fish like it used to again.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

When I first started fishin the river I pretty much had it to myself now with the internet everybody knows about it and when and where to fish it. Advertising has done wonders for the fishing.


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 10, 2017)

I lived on the river for 30 years lets not make it sound like it was some trophy Brown Trout years ago.Was there some bigger fish and less pressure yes but the average size and quality is better now.Plus they put a lot of effort into the steelhead which is a overwhelming success.There were more big browns when the salmon were around in the fall years ago for sure.I am happy with the current fishing in the Rifle not to mention the tributaries that are amazing fishing.One thing I have learned is nothing stays the same.Tight lines guys I'm fishing up by State Rd tomorrow will report back.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

SJC said:


> Not much of a drive for me. I have fished every inch from the park to the lake. I fished it a few times below you recently. Saw quite a few barely legal(?) browns go out on stringers. Not sure if they realize it's 15" during the extended season. One guy I talked to who only had one fish couldn't figure out where they all went. He said that after the river calmed down from the flood, he was getting his limit every trip. He figured that they must have went back to the lake. When I told them that they were probably all river browns that he caught and that the reason he quit catching was likely because they were caught off. The only reason browns were included in the extended season is because the river used to get a ton of LRBs and you couldn't keep them. Now that they are mostly gone, it should go back.
> 
> If you have been fishing the Rifle for 55 years, surely you remember what the fishing used to be like. For sure, there's more problems with the system than over harvest during the extended season, but this one is easy to fix and I believe it would really improve the fishing. I have no problem with killing trout and I didn't reply to this thread to argue. I just would love to see this river fish like it used to again.


Did you call RAP hotline? if so good on you. Other than that sorry your not happy. I started this thread to just post up some general conditions, level and clarity. To save some fishers a drive. I will not tell you how I am doing nor where. I will spot cars for others who float it, and enough do. I do pretty good within a short walk of my cabin. I live on water in the Skidway area. So I check and cross it twice a day just going to work. There is a lot of private land with a few public spots to get on. That said a lot does not get much pressure. You mention extended season, its open year around in my area, hard to extend that. Good luck to you and thanks for turning in the poachers.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

SJC said:


> The numbers and size of the browns have really declined since they let you keep them during the extended season. The river used to get lousy with lake runs, and that's why they opened it. Now those are mostly gone, it should go back to browns opening on the last Saturday in april. These fish winter over in certain types of water, and are super gullible. There used to be lots of really nice browns and some truly huge ones. Most of the quality fish have left on stringers...


I would bet that I could still get lots of 20+ inch browns out of that river. The computer fishermen today don't have a clue on how to get the attention of big fish.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I would not try to fish it during the tube, canoe, kayak, etc. season as you might snag onto something other than a fish. Wading a river is no fun when a fisherman can cross the river without touching the water or maybe it is for some!

March through early May and October through November are my favorite times to fish the Rifle or I should say they were. My ability and access are more limited now. However the fish are still in the Rifle and I have fished it for nearly 60 years.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

ridgewalker said:


> I would not try to fish it during the tube, canoe, kayak, etc. season as you might snag onto something other than a fish. Wading a river is no fun when a fisherman can cross the river without touching the water or maybe it is for some!
> 
> March through early May and October through November are my favorite times to fish the Rifle or I should say they were. My ability and access are more limited now. However the fish are still in the Rifle and I have fished it for nearly 60 years.


Some of the best brown trout fishing on that river is when you have heavy canoe traffic, then if you fish it midnight to 4 am you get some big browns too.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Robert Holmes said:


> Some of the best brown trout fishing on that river is when you have heavy canoe traffic, then if you fish it midnight to 4 am you get some big browns too.



The scenery and the "show" is much better during the day though. Only thing out there at night is bugs, fish, and old guys that smell like fish. :lol:


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

357Maximum said:


> The scenery and the "show" is much better during the day though. Only thing out there at night is bugs, fish, and old guys that smell like fish. :lol:


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Feedinggrounds, let me just say that I enjoy your posts regarding the Rifle. Usually during the spring before the wife and I head up to our cottage on the Rifle I check and try to get a quick update on water conditions. I was up last weekend and couldn't believe the size of the ice chunks and how far up on the banks and into the woodline they were. Water level was low behind our place and nothing was hitting the Mepps. I'm in Alger, Forest Lake area maybe we will run into each other some time. Thanks again for the reports.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> I would bet that I could still get lots of 20+ inch browns out of that river. The computer fishermen today don't have a clue on how to get the attention of big fish.


Robert we think the same way. Anytime your back in the neighborhood Give me a heads up.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

sylvan19 said:


> Feedinggrounds, let me just say that I enjoy your posts regarding the Rifle. Usually during the spring before the wife and I head up to our cottage on the Rifle I check and try to get a quick update on water conditions. I was up last weekend and couldn't believe the size of the ice chunks and how far up on the banks and into the woodline they were. Water level was low behind our place and nothing was hitting the Mepps. I'm in Alger, Forest Lake area maybe we will run into each other some time. Thanks again for the reports.


No problem at all, journals indicate the river has not been this low and clear in about 10 years. Ok fishing, but we need a gully washer, or moderate rain I think, but I am no expert just persistant. Not a flood but a bit of color and fresh h20. Mepps #2 gold blade, dull and tarnished try one and let me know. It changes sometimes. Rifle is a nice river for a nice walk it ain't the Au Sable, I cross the south branch twice a day also. But the Rifle is home and once in a while I catch a fish. I also am not too proud to catch a bucket of whistle trout for the smoker. Did you know it was called Grindstone river on very old maps? The native name was Miso-Wusk...no idea what it means. The old remains of the Forks Dam is on our property along with the pipeline and Mills Rd bridge bases, I do have pics of the dam from the 1860,s


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

sylvan19 said:


> Feedinggrounds, let me just say that I enjoy your posts regarding the Rifle. Usually during the spring before the wife and I head up to our cottage on the Rifle I check and try to get a quick update on water conditions. I was up last weekend and couldn't believe the size of the ice chunks and how far up on the banks and into the woodline they were. Water level was low behind our place and nothing was hitting the Mepps. I'm in Alger, Forest Lake area maybe we will run into each other some time. Thanks again for the reports.


Your close to Ridgewalker


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

RDH79 said:


> I lived on the river for 30 years lets not make it sound like it was some trophy Brown Trout years ago.Was there some bigger fish and less pressure yes but the average size and quality is better now.Plus they put a lot of effort into the steelhead which is a overwhelming success.There were more big browns when the salmon were around in the fall years ago for sure.I am happy with the current fishing in the Rifle not to mention the tributaries that are amazing fishing.One thing I have learned is nothing stays the same.Tight lines guys I'm fishing up by State Rd tomorrow will report back.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Uh, it actually WAS trophy brown water years ago. The old state record brown came from one of the tribs and resident fish in excess of 5 pounds were fairly common. I had the privilege of growing up around several old time trout fishermen, so I have a pretty good idea of what the Rifle and it's tribs used to be capable of. Maybe I just suck at fishing, and can't catch the big ones any more. How many stream browns over 22" have you caught on the Rifle recently? I never said that there's not any good fishing to be had, I just think that it could be better. Good luck and hopefully we get some rain soon.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

SJC said:


> Uh, it actually WAS trophy brown water years ago. The old state record brown came from one of the tribs and resident fish in excess of 5 pounds were fairly common. I had the privilege of growing up around several old time trout fishermen, so I have a pretty good idea of what the Rifle and it's tribs used to be capable of. Maybe I just suck at fishing, and can't catch the big ones any more. How many stream browns over 22" have you caught on the Rifle recently? I never said that there's not any good fishing to be had, I just think that it could be better. Good luck and hopefully we get some rain soon.


I would nor ever fish and tell, I go for scenery and quiet tranquility. And I am a old time trout fisherman. The fish you speak of came from Houghton creek, A place the bigger trout go when the river warms up too much. 22 inch browns are quite common though. I baked a couple right after ice out. I may have caught them in the Rifle I cannot remember.


----------



## coastalbrooks (Jan 29, 2014)

Anyone have any updates on any sucker action yet? Nets went in on the 20th i believe...


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

coastalbrooks said:


> Anyone have any updates on any sucker action yet? Nets went in on the 20th i believe...


The last few years it has been right around April 1 give or take. That is when it gets busy in Omer. There is a Omer sucker fishing Facebook page, lol but it has been pretty spot on.


----------



## timmer1957 (Feb 13, 2017)

How's Omer figured suckers should b headed up stream


----------

